# MIX - Mirvac Industrial Trust



## System (20 March 2014)

Mirvac Industrial Trust (MIX) is involved in property investment, managed by Mirvac Funds Management Limited. The Trust operates in industrial property investment industry in United States of America, which Chicago is the primary transport distribution hubs.

http://www.mirvacinvestmentmanagement.com/mix/home


----------

